# Government Medical College Vs. Private Medical College For Foreigners



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

do you guyz think private colleges like foundation university medical college or shalamar medical college are better than some of the government colleges like punjab medical college or sargodha medical college? i have applied to these colleges as an international students so the fee for both private and government colleges would be almost the same for me..so other then the money factor which college do u think is better government or public, for a foreigner who is planning on leaving pak after mbbs and practice medicine else where. Aga khan and shifa are obviously better than public colleges for foreigners but what do you have to say about other private colleges?


----------



## charm_gurl (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm basically in the same position as you, except I applied to med unis only in Karachi. Personally I want to go to a private uni because everyone says that's a better environment for foreigners. Sighhhhh I have to make a decision about going with with private or public uni this week :red:


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

I would prefer private over govt. As you said you will leave Pak after mbbs, so reputation pretty much doesnt matter to you. You have to see what are the things which will help you after mbbs to get to the place you desire to go. Lets take US as an example, for which clearing the USMLE is a daunting yet important task. 

Going to Private colleges you will have a good faculty, not the best as many govt colleges have a better faculty no doubt, but you will also have a better environment and it will make you much more comfortable and easy to settle in. You must keep in mind that the college you go to must be a good fit for you, because you will be spending 5 years of your life in it. Private will be a good fit due the better environment, well maintained campuses, etc. The college being a good fit is very important and then you will be more comfortable and will be able to concentrate better on studies.

Another important thing which private gives you is an edge in technology. Govt colleges and govt hospitals undoubtedly provide you with a higher patient exposure, but they dont have much advanced technology. In private you will get to use and will work with better, if not the latest, equipment compared to govt. This is very crucial as this will give you an edge in USMLE and will make it easier for you when you go abroad. 

So to summarize look at which colleges have the things which will help you in the future, and also choose the best fit for you. Colleges like shalamar, foundation, FMH are actually very reputed and good, so i would prefer them over govt. In karachi i would also prefer Ziyauddin over DOW any day. But also let me mention this that now a days there are many private colleges that have opened up, but all are not better compared to govt. Also places like KEMC and AIMC , although govt but are actually very good and they would be the top priority for everyone.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wat do u think about punjab med clg? Is that better than foundation n shalamar? n i have heard that gov colleges have bette staff n equipment compared to private coleges because giv colleges have funds from givernment n private dont have as much money as the gov ones do


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Some govt colleges like AIMC and KEMU do have advanced eqipment, but not all govt colleges have that privillage. Reputed private colleges have good equipment and faculty but again not all private colleges. So do research your college well. Salamar and foundation both are very reputed and good colleges. Shalamar actually might even come in top 3 of Pakistan in a few years! Im from karachi so honestly speaking havent heard much abt Punjab med expect on this forum. But if i were you i would hands down go for Shalamar, cuz again its private and has everything from top faculty to top grades!


----------



## charm_gurl (Sep 14, 2013)

^ Are you applying to med schools/unis this year? How's it going for you?
About DOW - if I mention DOW to my relatives, they will literally praise the hell out of it. So why would you say that Ziauddin is better than DOW - because of the facilities or teaching standards, etc? (Though DOW has super-crazy fees for foreigners :!: so I might not go there) Also do you know what Bahria's reputation is like?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

yup DOW is very famous, and people praise it alot. DOW actually has great teachers, offers a better patient exposure and yes it has a great reputation as well. Ziyauddin on the other end has a edge in technology as ziyauddin hospital is very good and advanced, on the other hand civil and jinah hospital are in terrible condition ( i visited both a few months back for a project ) so basicly ziyauddin gives you a upper hand with a better hospital and it has a good reputation aswell. Also i met a person a few days back, he did his a levels from Lyceum, and he is in DOW and he said its the worst decision he ever made! He said he cant fit into the environment, and also said that the administration isnt that good. He said they were due to have their tests 2 months back but they kept of postponing it! He said this is very frustrating for the studens. Btw this is all about DOW not dow international, i hve heard rumors about teachers not being up to the mark in dow internation, do conform from soe1 though. Btw ziyauddin also has very good teachers. 

And no im in A2, i'll be applying next year  its just at i hve kicked off my research very early # excitement

- - - Updated - - -

And the thing about Bahria is that its a good college, and its teaching hospital is very reputed and good, PNS Shifa. The patient exposure is also very good. Its teaching is also average. Its not a bad college, actually its a good college, but people dont actually praise it alot. I think it has to do something with the bad reputation of Baria university, but Bahria medical is good. But hey in karachi you dont have alot of options  So you should keep bahria as an option. Btw r you applying this year?


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

do u know the fee for shalamar for international students? And whens the deadline to apply? Theirvwebsite isnt very helpful :/


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

the fee for inernational students is 12 k per annum (USD). Well about the deadline im not sure, call and ask them ASAP


----------



## charm_gurl (Sep 14, 2013)

Ouch, the A-Levels guy hates DOW? Haha I'll update my relatives with that  DOW International has great facilities since they're charging all the crazy $$$ for it. Though they accept students on just their IBCC certificate or people who score a min. of 500 on SAT II subjects so it's nowhere near as competitive as the non-International DOW uni. No clue about the teaching standards. Oh well it's not my number one choice.

Yep I'm applying this year. I visited Bahria and I liked it a lot! I'd definitely like to go there. Can you tell me why Bahria university has a negative reputation? And one more question - what's SMC like? Specifically the student environment, if you know anything. Haha your research is great - I didn't know that I was going to end up applying in Karachi otherwise I'd have been a bit more prepared lol And started applying early instead of missing Ziauddin's deadline  Oh well what's done is done and it's probably for the best :thumbsup:


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Well the thing with Bahria is that in karachi (and a few more cities) they operate a few schools and colleges. The Bahria school and college in karachi isn't well reputed at all. Also Bahria has a university in Karachi, Isl and lahore. The karachi campus, even isn't well perceived by people because its known to take everyone that applies there  Due to these people have developed a perception and think about Bahria medical negatively aswell, but actually the medical is very good! Also Bahria uni in Isl is good, the karachi campus just isn't up to the mark. But again medical is different. Actually Bahria is affiliated with many medical colleges around Pakistan and thus its medical degree carries alot of weight 

About smc i dont know much at all, but dow is surely better than it.


----------

